# [SOLVED] oblivion problem with vista



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

it installed properly and launches but when i start to play it just freezes i havent even been able to make a character.:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

Hi Sharpeye42. 

Could you post your system specification here please.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

2046MB ram
1.80GHz
vista home premium
intel centrino duo
32-bit


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

What graphics card do you have?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

NVIDIA 6100 i think


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

it might be higher


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

wait its ATI Radeon HD 2600


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

If it is the 6100, than that's your problem. That card isn't supported. 

Recommended:

* 3 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
* 1 GB System RAM
* ATI X800 series, Nvidia GeForce 6800 series, or higher video card

Minimum System Requirements:

* Windows XP
* 512MB System RAM
* 2 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 or equivalent processor
* 128MB Direct3D compatible video card
* and DirectX 9.0 compatible driver;
* 8x DVD-ROM drive
* 4.6 GB free hard disk space
* DirectX 9.0c (included)
* DirectX 8.1 compatible sound card
* Keyboard, Mouse

Supported Video Card Chipsets:

* ATI X1900 series
* ATI X1800 series
* ATI X1600 series
* ATI X1300 series
* ATI X850 series
* ATI x800 series
* ATI x700 series
* ATI x600 series
* ATI Radeon 9800 series
* ATI Radeon 9700 series
* ATI Radeon 9600 series
* ATI Radeon 9500 series
* NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series
* NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series
* NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series
* NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series
* NVIDIA GeForce FX series

EDIT: If it's the 2600 than you should be ok (i think) but I don't see that listed in the list above. 

Would you happen to know your power supply details?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

4.7 power rating


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

Is it an AGP or PCIE card? If it's PCIE then it needs a PSU with at least 26 amps on the +12V line. Anything less would explain why the game crashes.

Open the case and check the label on the side of the power supply unit (top rear of case with power cable plugged into it). How many amps does it list for +12V, and what's the total watts?

The label looks something like this:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

That's not quite it :smile: We'll get back to that however. Are all your drivers up to date? What about Directx?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

is that how to find it on a laptop?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

directX 10


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

Crap, I missed Koala's post. Sorry. 

Those instructions are for PC's as far as I know. However I think that's where the problem lies, with the graphics card and the power supply and it being a laptop, upgrading can be a complicated matter. 

A possible solution to this is to try and run the game in a window rather than full screen and set the detail settings to low.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

tryied that but it keeps freezing when i go to new game


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

it always freezes when i exit or start new game


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

I'm out of ideas than :smile: Sorry. Hang around, if anyone's got anything else to add, they'll do so soon enough.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

i think i need a patch got any in mind


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

Which version have you got installed at the moment?

EDIT: Nevermind, ignore that. 
http://elderscrolls.com/downloads/updates_patches.htm has all the patches for the game.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

oblivion GOTYE


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

it came up with that error message


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

"old file not found. however, a file of the same name was found. no update done since file contents do not match."


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

The link or the patch? What error message?

EDIT: Oh, that error message. That means you tried the wrong patch.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

i downloaded it and it came up with
old file not found. however, a file of the same name was found. no update done since file contents do not match.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: oblivion problem with vista*

the one i downloaded was the only one i can get for the english version


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

New thread started: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/cant-start-new-game-in-oblivion-243674.html


----------

